# What do yall think is over all Best bloodline



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

What do yall think is the best over all line as far as looks obedience/ temperament, game and work drive would be? Can show pics so everyone else can see too and description of the line/s


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Jrama said:


> What do yall think is the best over all line as far as looks obedience/ temperament, game and work drive would be? Can show pics so everyone else can see too and description of the line/s


wow thats a really hard question. what some might consider high drive another might consider average and so on. I guess the better question is which lines do you prefer raising or working with and why.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im partial too rescue blood. the drive the temp and every other aspect of them. I have a few of them, well 6 all together and Im very proud to own them


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

A lot of folks are partial to one line or another, but I don't know of any one line that holds a monopoly on all those traits. Things like obedience are learned behaviors that can be taught to any dog. Gameness, well, there's only one way to find that out, and as the old-heads say, all lines produce good ones and bad ones. It is always tricky when asking what the best is, because a lot of people who will tell you that such-and-such line is the best, its because that's what they feed and breed, and sometimes even the best breeders are subject to kennel blindness.


----------

